# الفائزون بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2013



## My Rock (3 مارس 2014)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ​ 
يُسعدنا أن نُعلن عن الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2013 التي أقيمت قي منتديات الكنيسة وللسنة الثامنة على التوالي خلال شهر الأعياد المجيد: ما بين 23 / 12 / 2013 الى 7 / 1 / 2014.

من جديد قدم أعضاء منتدى الكنيسة كمية رائعة من المواضيع الميلادية والروحية التي اعطت طعماً و  رونقاً مميزاً لهذه المناسبة.


الفائزون بالمسابقات هم:


‏*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=224846مسابقة أفضل تصاميم لشهر الأعياد (2013)

 * 
*Christmas 2014 .. New Design: +febronia+*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=245206
*!! Coptic Lion !!: **ميلاد مجيد لعام سعيد*
*Coptic4Ever2 : تصميم الميلاد 2014*
*Jesus is the truth: **مِيلاَدِ **الْقُدُّوسَ*


 


*[URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=245076"]مسابقة أفضل مواضيع لشهر الميلاد (2013)

  [/URL]*
*هشام المهندس:** اليوم ستلمع نجمة بين كل النجمات             ‏*
*ABOTARBO: شخابيط فى ليلة عيد الميلاد*
*ابن يسوعنا : الخطية*
 

الجائزة:
لم يحالفنا الحظ في توزيع جوائز السنة الماضية بسبب صعوبة شراء وتوزيع الجوائز التي هي عبارة عن رصيد للهاتف الجوال بملغ 25 جنيه مصري لكل فائز. نتمنى ان تكون المسألة أسهل هذه السنة.
سيتم مراسلة الفائزين عبر الرسائل الخاصة للتنسيق. 

الف مبروك للفائزين وحظ اوفر لمتسابقينا في المسابقات القادمة (المسابقة القادمة هي مسابقة الصلب و القيامة في وقتها المعروف).


*   ملاحظة: سيتم غلق منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة و الميلاد)  يوم غد.*

سلام ونعمة


----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2014)

الف مبروووك للفائزين
تستحقوها عقبال كل عيد
الرب يبارك خدمتكم



​


----------



## grges monir (3 مارس 2014)

مبررررررروك للفائزين
انا كنت كسلان شوية السنة دى  عشان كدة مش هقر عليكم ههههههه


----------



## candy shop (3 مارس 2014)

الف مبروووووك للفائزين 
وكل سنه وانتوا طيبين 
وعقبال كل مره ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 مارس 2014)

مبروك علينا القيادة الحكيمة 
والمنتدي الرائع 
الرب يباركة ويبارك من فية


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 مارس 2014)

*مبروك للفائزين 
*​


----------



## أَمَة (4 مارس 2014)

مبروك للفائزين.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 مارس 2014)

*مبروك للفائزين​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مارس 2014)

مبروك
الف مبروك لكل الفائزين
​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (4 مارس 2014)

مبروك للفائزين ..


----------



## soul & life (4 مارس 2014)

مبروووك للفائزين وشكرا لتعب ومحبة الادارة الرب يبارك الجميع آمين


----------



## AdmanTios (4 مارس 2014)

*مليون مبروك لجميع إخوتي الفائزين
و رب المجد يُديم هذه الخدمة الرائعة
من أجل مجد أسمُه القدوس ....

بمزيد من النجاح المُثمر دوماً ببركة
هذه المواهب المُتنوعة لأعضاء منتدي
الكنيسة الموهوبين جميعاً ... تحت قيادة
أخي الغالي " My Rock " ... راجياً من شخص
رب المجد مزيد من التفوق لهذا الصرح العظيم
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (4 مارس 2014)

الف مبروك لكل الفايزين


----------



## النهيسى (4 مارس 2014)

مبروك للفائزين


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 مارس 2014)

مبروووووووك مبروووووك لكل الفائزيييييين

فين الحاجه الساقعه بئا ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مبروووووووك مبروووووك لكل الفائزيييييين
> 
> فين الحاجه الساقعه بئا ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


اللة يبارك فيكم 
كلكم لمن شاركونا التهنءة 
بس فية ناس داخلة علي طمع عايزين ساقع 
بدال ما يدخلوا بالهدية عايزين هما ساقع 
هههههههه\


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مارس 2014)

ايه دة انا اسمى مكتووب يا جدعاااااااااااااااااااااان هههههههههههههه

مبروك للكل وعقبال يارب كل سنة آمين 


ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا استاذنا الغالى *My Rock*


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (4 مارس 2014)

*الف مبروووك لجميع الفائزين*
* يستحقوها وأستمتعنا في تصاميمهم الجميلة*
*ومواضيعهم الرائعة ويارب يهمنا رضاك علينا جميعاً*
* أعقبال كل سنه وكلنا ننادي للسنه القادمة بإسم الرب*
*يسوع المسيح *
*أعيننا عليكِ يارب فوق في السماء*
* يقول الشاهد بهذا نعم.انا آتي سريعا.آمين.تعال ايها الرب يسوع *​*رؤ 22: 20 *
* الرب يبارككم ويبارك خدماتكم*
*دائماً ... آمين*​


----------



## max mike (4 مارس 2014)

*الف مبروووووووووووووووووك للفائزين​*


----------



## +febronia+ (4 مارس 2014)

الف مبروك لكل الفايزين ..  ​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 مارس 2014)

مبروك للفائزين


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 مارس 2014)

بنائا على طلبك يا رمسيس جيت بالتورته الوصااايه







دى بئا على فكرا عمايل إدايا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بنائا على طلبك يا رمسيس جيت بالتورته الوصااايه
> 
> 
> 
> ...



علي فكرة حلوة بجد ومتشكر خالص
وادي الحاجة الساقعة ليكي ولكل اللي بارك الموضوع


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 مارس 2014)

شكرا يا غالى و ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما يا رب


----------



## Jesus is the truth (4 مارس 2014)

ثانكيو


----------



## روزا فكري (4 مارس 2014)

مبروك لكل اخواتي اللي فازوا في المسابقه
الف مبروك
​


----------



## sherihan81 (4 مارس 2014)

*مبروك لجميع الفائزين ... الرب يبارككم :big29:*​


----------



## بايبل333 (4 مارس 2014)

> الجائزة:
> لم يحالفنا الحظ في توزيع جوائز  السنة الماضية بسبب صعوبة شراء وتوزيع الجوائز التي هي عبارة عن رصيد  للهاتف الجوال بملغ 25 جنيه مصري لكل فائز. نتمنى ان تكون المسألة أسهل هذه  السنة.
> سيتم مراسلة الفائزين عبر الرسائل الخاصة للتنسيق.
> 
> الف مبروك للفائزين وحظ اوفر لمتسابقينا في المسابقات القادمة (المسابقة القادمة هي مسابقة الصلب و القيامة في وقتها المعروف).


مبرووووووووووووووووك للجميع ويارب اللى حصل السنة اللى فات يحصل السنة دى:new6:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2014)

*مبروك للكل وعقبال كل سنه *​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 مارس 2014)

الف الف مبروك لكل الفائزين
و يارب كل سنة ناجحين و فائزين
و شكرا لاستاذنا الغالي ماي روك على المسابقة الرائعة
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم و يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 مارس 2014)

*الف مبروك للفائزين
وتعيشوا لكل سنة 
وتكسبوا بأبداعاتكم الجميلة
الف **مبرر**رررررروك 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 مارس 2014)

*الف مبروووك لكل الفايزين 
*​


----------



## happy angel (10 مارس 2014)

*الف  مبروك للفائزين.*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 مارس 2014)

*الف مبروك للفائزين​*


----------

